# Cimmaron FT



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Any word???????????

2blackdogs


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2blackdogs said:


> Any word???????????


Woodward Oklahoma is in the twilight zone :wink:


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

I've heard of one placement in the Derby. Sorry I don't know more. 

4th - Mainlands Harley Chopper ("Luke") O: Burnett/ H: Mark Edwards


G


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Any more news on the Derby placements?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Any more news on the Derby placements?


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

*Cimarron FT*

Talked to the Burnetts. They said another of Mark's dogs got 1st in the Derby but they didn't know which one. No other news yet. Sorry.

G


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

G, Was it Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever? I'm interested to know how this dog did. Thanks, Mike


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Mike,
I'm sorry, I don't know. I'm trying to find out from a friend who was marshalling, but I can't seem to reach her. So sorry. I know you're Riggs' breeder. 

G


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

I spoke with a buddy running the AM. Only 20 dogs called to the second. Don't have numbers. He said the 1st series was a ball buster.

2blackdogs


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Am callbacks to the land blind in the am:
3,8,10,18,20,21,24,27,29,31,33,34,41,43,45. Very challenging first series. Excellent use by the judges of the terrain and excellent bird placements! Extremely tough but not unfair.

Open water blind, to finish Sunday morning: quite a few pick-up on it this afternoon. Sorry no numbers.

Qual callbacks to the land blind on Sunday morning:1,3,6,8,11,12,14,16,17,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28.

It was a hot sweaty day with a nice breeze and of course a little Okalahoma dust. The grounds are beautiful and well suited to challenging tests. The club is putting on and excellent trial.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*open*

anyone know open results?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to my training buddy Larry Bozeman for winning the Amateur with Jay Jay


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to Larry, LindaAnn & JayeJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Sheril & Tony


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay Hearnsberger said:


> Congratulations to my training buddy Larry Bozeman for winning the Amateur with Jay Jay


Congrats Larry and JJ!!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Jay Hearnsberger said:


> Congratulations to my training buddy Larry Bozeman for winning the Amateur with Jay Jay


Congrats to Larry and JJ!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

All right Larry, nice job.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone have anymore results??

FOM


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

All I know is that Stormin Norman won the open
2nd was Mike Loggins
3rd was Schrader

Don't know the dogs for 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go Mike! He was working his tail off at the trial, so was Bruce, Frank, Tim, Brian and Nick - for such a small club with a small number of active members, they did GREAT! I'm sure there were others running around working hard too, but these guys were the ones I saw at the stakes I was at.....good to see a club member get some of the action - it is tough to do when you are also working the trial!

p.s. Tim I hope you are feeling better!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

*Cimarron FT Qual and Derby results*

DERBY
1st - #18 Take Me Now or Lose Me Forever O: Schmidt/H:Edwards
2nd - #1 Watermark's Chorus Girl O: Tatum & Walls/H: Avant
3rd - #4 Candlewood's Top Shelf Margorita O: Townsend/H: Avant
4th - #3 Mainlands Harley Chopper O: Burnett/H: Edwards
Reserve JAM - #7 Landry's Out of the Blue O/H: Landry
JAM - #14 Blackwater Cosmic War Machine O: Swenson/H: Avant


QUALIFYING
1st - #1 Candlewoods One to Win O:Noel/H: Edwards
2nd - #3 Trumarc's Archbishop O: Karr/H: Farmer
3rd - #12 Princess Emma V O/H: Koumoundouros
4th - #28 Withrow's Where I Roam O/H: Withrow
Reserve JAM - #14 Hawkeye's Duke O: Aston/H: Edwards
JAM - #16 Wildfire's Ryder Out The Storm O: LaFleche H: Avant
JAM - #17 Aime Gogh O/H: Kenny
JAM - #18 Trumarc's Brother Bob O: Bridgers/H: Farmer
JAM - #25 Watermark's Mister Candlewood O: Watson H: Farmer
JAM - #27 Vinwood's Rockets Son of Sam O: Overcash H: Avant

Mike~
Sorry I didn't know that Riggs had won the Derby when I posted the other evening! Congrats!

G


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

*Cimarron Open*

Congrats to Mike Loggins, Sunflower Retriever Club member! Way to go, Mike! See you in a couple of weeks!

G


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Nik and Emma with a 3rd in the Qual!

FOM


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike was second in the Am.-Ryan B got second in the Open with Dude.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a little correction on the Derby dogs. Blackwater Cosmic War Machine(JAM) is owned by Dale Willard. In 3 Derbies, "Tank" has a 2nd/JAM. This is Dale's 1st trial dog. He is breeder/owner. Another pup out of the litter has a Derby WIN/Res JAM. "Finn" is owned by RTFer Dr.Bob. A third pup is running Masters at 18 months. There is a repeat breeding(Rudy x Cosmo bitch) planned for the spring.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Filling in the holes...

Third in the Am was Al Wilson with Grandma Ruby.

Fourth was Mark Rosenbloom with Pal (handle)

RJ was Steve Helgoth and Addy

Only six dogs called back to the last series. Evil judges Pete and Dale didn't let up with a triple that produced two handles and a pickup. Seriously, Pet and Dale had great tests that used marvelous terrain to it's advantage. No tricks, just hard stuff.

A great thanks to our other judges James Roberts and David Buskirk in the Open and Moe Shuble and Tom Traylor in the minor stakes. We had hot, hot weather all weekend and patience was a great commodity, as we had to put dogs through water to keep them safe. That makes for longer tests and a longer weekend.

We plan to move the trail back a week next year to maybe get some cooler weather.

Thanks to all who came and especially to all who volunteered to help and ESPECIALLY to our hard working club members, who busted their butts all weekend.

Tim West, FT Chairman


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> Congrats to Nik and Emma with a 3rd in the Qual!
> 
> FOM


I'll second that! Been telling him forever to get off his butt and run that dog! Also, a huge thanks to Nik for stepping up and working our trial. I think he live gunned at least 2 stakes and helped up set up and take down daily. This was after driving all night to get to Woodward. 

Lainee, thanks also to you for helping anywhere necessary. Without folks like ya'll there wouldn't be a Cimarron trial. 

fp


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Gerard Rozas said:


> All I know is that Stormin Norman won the open
> 2nd was Mike Loggins
> *3rd was Schrader*
> 
> Don't know the dogs for 2nd or 3rd.


*CONGRATS *to Linda Noga, Rooster and Bill... as he received the 3rd place in the Open!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim West said:


> We plan to move the trail back a week next year to maybe get some cooler weather.


 
:-| :-( :-| :-( :-| :-( 

Dang it....

FOM


----------

